

Non-PHP Tools for PHP Developers - matttah
http://www.saynotoflash.com/archives/20-great-non-php-tools-for-php-developers/

======
seasoup
Great overview of some good tools out there. Thanks for the tip.

1 DZone Cheat Sheets

2 NetBeans IDE

3 Navicat Database Management

4 SQL Code Formatter

5 HTML Validator

6 Git Version control

7 Subversion version control

8 Colorzilla

9 X-Lite VOIP

10 Trillian instant messenger

11 Screengrab

12 Roboform

13 SUN virtualbox for virtualization

14 Ultramon for mutiple windows monitors

15 PDF Creator to... create PDFs

